# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Cho thuê tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long

## dichvuchatluong

*Bảng giá áp dụng 2012*
*TÀU* *THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ*
*TÀU NGỦ ĐÊM TRÊN VỊNH HẠ LONG*
*Giá tốt – chất lượng – an toàn*

*Kính thưa Quý khách!*
*Trải qua nhiều năm phục vụ với tinh thần tận tụy, cầu tiến không ngừng, Thiên Cung đã luôn được khách hàng tin tưởng, yêu mến.*
*Thiên Cung có đội tàu đẹp, thiết kế thẩm mỹ, hình dáng hài hòa, bài trí trang nhã, đạt tiêu chuẩn cao về an toàn đường biển: Hành lang, lan can, boong dạo… rất chắc chắn và thuận tiện cho việc đi lại của Quý khách. Các tàu luôn có đầy đủ các thiết bị: phao cứu sinh, thiết bị phòng - chống cháy nổ, thiết bị bảo vệ môi trường, thiết bị giảm rung, giảm âm… Ngoài ra, Thiên Cung định kỳ kiểm tra hàng tuần các thiết bị trên tàu, để luôn tự tin rằng quý khách sẽ có được chuyến đi an toàn như ý.* 
*Trên mỗi tàu có đủ tiện nghi theo quy định, chiều rộng của ghế không nhỏ hơn 50cm.* 
*Hệ thống chứa nước sạch đảm bảo đủ phục vụ Quý khách trong suốt hành trình.*
*Nhân viên trên tàu luôn niềm nở, tận tụy với khách hàng.*
*Do đó, Thiên Cung luôn vững tâm rằng, chúng tôi sẽ đem đến cho Quý khách một chuyến thăm Vịnh an toàn – hài lòng – như ý* 

*1. Tàu thăm Vịnh theo tuyến (thuê riêng)* 
*-Tàu đẹp 48 chỗ, có trang bị quạt:* 
**(Đoàn đặt ăn trên tàu)* *250.000đ/giờ*
**(Đoàn không đặt ăn trên tàu)* *300.000đ/giờ                   * 
*(dùng quạt + 50.000đ/giờ)*

*-Tàu du thuyền*: *400.000/giờ** (tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, 2 tầng, có quạt)* 

*-Tàu VIP có trang bị điều hòa:*
**(Đoàn đặt ăn trên tàu)* *400.000đ/h (đã bao gồm điều hòa)*
*            *(Đoàn không đặt ăn trên tàu)* *500.000đ/h (đã bao gồm điều hòa)*
*-Tàu VIP: (đã bao gồm quạt, điều hòa, karaoke, trà, nước uống trên tàu)** 30$/giờ*

*THAM KHẢO CÁC TUYẾN THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG*
*Tuyến 1 (4 tiếng): Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*

*Tuyến 2 (5 tiếng): Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hòn Con Vịt – Hòn Ngón Tay - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*

*Tuyến 3 (6 tiếng):* 
**Lựa chọn 1: Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ – Hòn Chó Đá – Đỉnh Hương – làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi -– Bãi tắm Ti Tốp – Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*
**Lựa chọn 2:  Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy – Hòn Chó Đá - Hòn Chó Đá – Đỉnh Hương – làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hang Sửng Sốt - Bãi tắm Ti Tốp – Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*

*Tuyến 4 (8 tiếng): Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi - Hang Sửng Sốt – Bãi tắm Ti Tốp – trờ về Bến tàu (8 tiếng)*


*2. Bến tàu Hạ Long – thăm vịnh tuyến 4 tiếng – Cát Bà (bến Gia Luận):* 
*1.600.000đ/ lượt – 2.600.000đ/khứ hồi* 

*3. Tàu ngủ đêm hạng sang *** (thuê riêng tàu):*
*8.500.000đ/tàu*
_Dolphin Cruiser (08 cabins) : 04 chiếc 
_Dài: 29m-Rộng: 6,8m


*3.1. Tổng quan*
*Năm sx : đóng mới hoàn toàn năm 2009*
*Số lượng: 4 chiếc*
*Tầng 1 : Có 6 cabin, bếp*
*Tầng 2 : Có 2 Cabin Vip, nhà hàng, Bar*
*Tầng 3 : Cabin Capital, sundeck*

*3.2.Trang thiết bị tiện nghi:*

*8 cabin: (2 VIP, 2 Double Deluxe, 4 Twins Deluxe)*
*Phòng ăn ,*
*Dance Floor, Bar*
*Ánh sáng Laser,*
*Điều hoà,*
*Karaoke,*
*Nước uống, trà, café*

*4. Giá tour 2 ngày 1 đêm (đón tại bến tàu Hạ Long)*
*1-5 khách:** 75$/khách*
*6-9 khách:** 68$/khách*
*10-16 khách:** 60$/khách*

*5. Ghép tour thăm vịnh Hạ Long 1 ngày (đón tại HN)*
*25$/pax* *(thăm vịnh 4 tiếng)*
*30$/pax* *tour Vip (thăm vịnh 5 tiếng có chèo Kayaking, ăn ngon hơn)*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DỊCH VỤ THIÊN CUNG*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
*Hotline: 0975 542 806*
*YM: duonganh_sympas      Skype: duonganh_travel        * 
*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com*

----------

